# Adding a rainbow shark to Cichlids???



## Carlz4389 (Sep 29, 2013)

Could I put a 30cm rainbow shark in with 2inch size cichlids mix (electric Yellows and blues, julies, peacock etc) 8 currently in a 90 plus gallon tank (370 litres)...plenty of room and hiding places. I'm just not sure how it would go...a friend has asked if I can take the shark off their hands so just not sure... Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You could try it but be prepared to have another tank ready in case the cichlids pick at him. There is a lot of good info on keeping them at the following link Rainbow Sharks


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I agree. I just don't like the different shape, but you have a random mix, and may not mind.


----------



## Carlz4389 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for the reply and info everyone....I think I will pass on it for now....keep the peace!!!


----------



## mbunainflames (Oct 27, 2012)

If you grow a rainbow shark or redtail shark up with the cichlids it usually works as long as the cichlids don't exceed 6-8 inches when fully grown. I have a 6 inch Red tailed shark in with my mbuna and he seems to handle his own. They have soft scales and can't stand up to being picked on though. And Red tailed sharks are more aggressive than Rainbow. They have an itch, they like to chase so if a cichlid turns on them ready to go it usually ends badly for the shark. Just some feedback based off of my own experiences.


----------

